# New ACL's for me from Napier's Country Antiques..Choice of the Canadian Pickers!



## Canadacan (Oct 16, 2014)

Had a great day and added some labels I needed, upgraded a couple as well. This store was featured in the second season of Canadian pickers. Ken the owner is a super nice and cut me a good deal!. He said he moves about a container a week of good through his store! The first pic is my take from today, and a nice Coke disc from inside. I left behind the Wonder Beverages...any good that one?..is it tough to get?[attachment=Cool_finds_at_Napiers01.jpg][attachment=Cool_finds_at_Napiers10.jpg][attachment=Cool finds at Napiers8.jpg]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 16, 2014)

Ooh, a green Clear Springs Pop Shop!  I didn't know that one existed.  And what's the one to the left of the NDNR bottle?  It looks BC-ish. And where's the Cold Spring bottle from?  Looks vaguely familiar, but I don't think it's from BC.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 16, 2014)

Yea the green Clear springs is a first for me, although I did see one years agowith a weathered ACL but can't remember if it was clear springs or another bottler. The one beside the NDNR is Jackson Bottling out of Moose Jaw, Sask. And the Cold Spring is Bowmanville, Ont., I do not really pursue eastern soda's of Canada per se.....but I will make an exception from time to time!..lol....especially with cool snow dripping lettering!...I could not resist.The Cokes are 16oz!!!...dated 70 & 72....no 16's in Pepsi and no 12oz 7up on the hunt...but I up graded my 28oz 7up! and it's marked Vancouver.The label & bottle is near mint...just has a tiny bit of black spotting below the 7......that was the last bottle I grabbed and he threw it in for 5 bucks![attachment=clear springs.jpg][attachment=cold spring.jpg][attachment=Jackson.jpg]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 20, 2014)

Oops, yeah I definitely had a 16 oz Coke and sold it for cheap when doing some purges of my collection this year.  Never knew it was something unusual.  And oh, I know why the Cold Spring bottle looks familiar, that's the same design as the Penticton Purity Products bottle.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 20, 2014)

I think the 160z were less comon?...I don't remeber seeing them much. Those two I picked up as luck would have it the 1970 is the short C version and the 72 is the long C version. I will post some pictures in a few hours as I have a question about them.Do you know Pacific Dry, Nelson bottling works? Is their bottle design generic? It's the one right behind the 28oz 7up..I can post a better pic if you need.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh yeah, I forgot about Pacific Dry.  I know the bottle but don't have one.  I'm pretty sure that one's an original design actually.  A picture would be great, since there isn't one online and I'm not sure I've ever seen one in person.  I think I might only know of it from one of the old BC books, which doesn't have a good picture.  What's the one to the left of that, by the way?  Is that one from BC?  Doesn't look familiar but I'm still finding out about new BC bottles all the time.  That SCONR (is that what it says?  Weird name) looks interesting too, but doesn't look like something from BC.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 20, 2014)

Ok hang on lol...I'll have to do a couple of post, first here is the Cokes. First pic in that series of bottles is the early ACL's not sure the year they came out? do you know if they made a 16oz or when it was intoduced? And do you know if they made a 16oz/473ml for the bottles after the ones pictured in #3? Picture # 1 bottle dates & size- 1961-6oz, 62-10oz, 61-26oz[attachment=Coke generations-4.jpg]  Picture #2 bottle dates & size- 1968-6.5oz, 69-10oz, 70-16oz (Short C variation)[attachment=Coke generations-3.jpg]  picture # 3 bottle dates & size- 1970-6.5oz, 72-16oz, 72-26oz (long C variation)[attachment=Coke generations-2.jpg]


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 20, 2014)

Here is the Pacific Dry, Nelson Bottling works, Vancouver BC ...dated 1944. they were around from about 1942-52, and they were also the Pepsi distributer. The Scona is from Calgary...I love the graphic on it hey! [attachment=Pacific Dry-Nelson...ona Beverages1.jpg][attachment=Pacific Dry-Nelson...cona Beverages.jpg]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 20, 2014)

Sorry I can't answer any of your questions on the Cokes, I really don't know much about the national brands, never paid much attention to them, except Seven Up because they have local bottlers' names on them.  Yeah I'm almost positive the Pacific Dry is an original mold, the generic ones almost always had room to put a lot of information on them if the company wanted to.  They had a stoneware ginger beer too, now that's one I'd like to get my hands on!  Only BC stoneware I've ever managed to afford is the Felix Distributors one, which is probably the most common ginger beer in Canada.  And that's a great graphic on the Scona!  Here's an unrelated question, what's your favourite BC ACL?  I'm torn between Goodwill Bottling with the map and Paul Beverages with Ogopogo.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 20, 2014)

Hey no problem at all!...that's the fun thing about this hobby we are always learning new things..and to be honest I had no idea about the 16oz Canadian Cokes till this year!...always thought that was just a USA size.That Pacific Dry is an 8oz bottle....it has to be an original... do you know off the top of your head many generic bottles in that size?Is Felix distributors and Felix bottling one in the same company?...I have a Felix GA in paper label!...which reminds me I left behind a crusty looking 6-6.5 oz Felix ACL last week..I may have to go get it because I think it's scarce, and I forgot to take a pic.. I have no stoneware...never took the leap, so many are up there price wise like you said.So may favorite BC ACL...that's hard!....but to make it easier to decide I'll add..that you own..lol ...umm gona go with Nanaimo Bottling's bottle cap logo...always loved that bottle!....and speaking of Ogopogo, a friend of mine just picked a 7oz of that bottle up for me! Goodwill's map is pretty awesome too! and Island's HBC fort is up there too.Got an all time any Canadian ACL favorite?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah I can't think of any 8oz bottles at all, that's a weird size.  Though I never paid that much attention to the amounts of some of the bottles that only come in one size, so I'm not sure.  I think Felix Distributors and Felix bottling are the same company, though I could be wrong.  That paper label is a good one, although they're one of Canada's most common paper label sodas they're also crazy expensive with the cartoon aspect.  Mint condition examples go for hundreds.  My example is missing most of the label, but there's enough to tell what it is.  Got it in an antique store for a couple bucks last year.  Probably never going to get a better example than that unless I get super lucky.  Also unlikely to get any more BC stoneware unless I move back West and get digging.  Stoneware out here seems a lot more plentiful though.  I haven't found any intact but I've found some tantalizing shards of one of one of Canada's most prized ginger beers and a couple of less prized ginger beer shards.  Yeah that Nanaimo Bottling cap graphic is up there on the list as well!  The last of the cool graphics ACLs that I weirdly enough don't have (since it's not rare at all) is the Hub City bottle with all the highways on it. I just never came across one and didn't feel like spending on getting one shipped.  As for my favourite Canadian ACL, well that's nearly impossible, so I'll stick to ones I own for this one as well.  I think I'm going to have to go with my Canora Beverages bottle from Canora, SK, which is a tiny town in the middle of nowhere that has a beautiful ACL bottle with a woman on snowshoes drinking soda.  Unfortunately I don't have a picture and will be out of town for a long time, so I can't show what it looks like, but it's a great one.Here's another question, an unrelated one, but do you have any idea what the bottle on the far right is?  It's supposed to be from BC but I don't recognize it.  I'm thinking maybe Gassoza from Trail?  I know they had an orange or red ACL that didn't look anything like this, but I think it was a similar bottle design.  Also it's interesting that nostalgicportal is selling the lot as BC bottles with that Orange Crush in there.  Ever heard of an Orange Crush with a local bottler's name on it?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh, just noticed you said a 6oz Felix, yeah I'd go get that one, I've never heard of one of those, only the larger size ACL.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 21, 2014)

Yea I'll do that..fingers crossed it's still there!..I got my Felix way back in the early 90's paid 5 bucks for it and had no clue what it was. It has the dot punched date code of   9 . 1. 36   Sept. 1 , 1936  The bottle itself only has the diamond and D embossed on the underside and has the Owens suction scar.And my Canadian favorite! Solo!.....and look at the city on the Back...Home town of ours back in the 70's and home of my Favorite NHL team .... another Dominion glass bottle that we don't know the date , has a 7 to the upper right of the diamond, which could be 1937?....Dominion had their ACL equipment at that time. But we know it's mid to late 30's.Did you know they went out of business in the late 40's I think...and this will blow you mind...They still exist!!! ...The bottles are tough to get for a reason...you'll love this story man> http://www.uncommoncaribbean.com/2012/06/18/taste-of-the-caribbean-solo-soda-the-even-better-red-for-roti/ [attachment=Solo & Felix.jpg] [attachment=Solo & Felix 1.jpg]   I do not know what bottle that is that he was selling. And Never heard of a bottler with their name on an Orange Crush....maybe on a very early slug plate (USA) that used a paper label as well...I think there is a picture of one in the OC bottle guide.I pictured a or the bottle your talking about from Canora...that is a wonderful bottle!..that is the one?[attachment=Freds west TS - Copy.jpg]Note these are not my bottles.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh here is that picture... the editor was being a real snot!!!...the above bottles are mine!..lol [attachment=Freds west TS - Copy.jpg]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 21, 2014)

Wow, five bucks for a Felix bottle is amazing!  Apart from not having the neck label it looks almost mint condition.  And it's possible that some didn't have the neck label anyway.   Mine's missing everything from about the I in Ginger to the E in Ale.  When I saw the neck sticking up out of a box of discount bottles in an antique store I almost had a heart attack, haha!  And that Solo story is great!  If I ever end up in Trinidad I'll have to try some!  I've wondered how often bottles were reused by other companies that sold off their used stock for cheap.  Like how several Goderich Bottling Works bottles have shown up on Vancouver Island (I dug a broken one myself), which doesn't seem like a coincidence.  And that's not my bottle, but it's pretty close!  Mine says "Drink Canora, The Drinks That Please" and doesn't have the ribs at the top, but the graphic is the same.  Unless Lee's is somehow related to Canora, that means that there were actually generic ACL graphics as well!And I never knew about that Dawson Creek Beverages bottle, that's another one to look out for.  I have the Tall bottle from them with the black ACL, but never heard of Zero.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 21, 2014)

True it is possible at the time (1936) they did not have neck labels for Felix... or they ran out? Well at least you have an example, when ever they show up the price seems to be at around $400+ with a neck label but a tattered face label.Same here never seen that Dawson Creek Beverages bottle, there are also so many small town prarie Bottling companys that were around in the 50's -60's that we still have never heard of. I also got a St. Paul Beverages from Alberta in that group, 10oz genric bottle...just basic white script with stars on the neck, the price was right so I threw into my box that day.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 23, 2014)

Today was 'NAPIER'S TAKE 2!'...I got got some pretty easy labels and few tougher ones as well, some good embossed ones too. I had planed on checking out the Wonder Beverages but it was gone!...now it's left me wondering if it was a Canadian marked bottle?...geesh why did I let that happen! The old 7oz ACL Felix was there, but again I left it behind after my second inspection...it's too far gone  [attachment=Napier's Take 2-10.jpg] [attachment=Napier's Take 2-1.jpg][attachment=Napier's Take 2-21.jpg]


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 23, 2014)

Here are some close ups of the  Cross & co's, King Edward, and the Capital Bev. The Cross & Co. from Vancouver BC has a cool Pat. Priof top. The Capital seems a little plain when compared to it's ACL brother...which I do not have. This bottle is from Edmonton Alberta...dated 1956 and is an odd 11oz size?...Wishing Well has that same odd size.[attachment=Cross&co-Capital Bev..jpg]
I have This Cross & Co bottle in an BIM example with lots of air bubbles! nice to have a newer variation, I think its about circa 1920-1925? The King Edward Soda Water Company Yorkton, Sask.  I'm gona say 1905 ish? Strange mold to me it seems as though there is a horizontal mold line?...a converted 3 piece mold?...used on ABM, I really don't know but it's got my attention as I'm just noticing this as I type....an input from someone on that?[attachment=King Edward - Cross&Co..jpg]     [attachment=Silver King.jpg]


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 23, 2014)

This is the 28oz Silver King Beverages from Nelson BC. Bottle dated 1960. I would like to find other flavors and sizes if they exsist.......Love love love the graphics![attachment=Silver King.jpg]


----------



## bottlingco (Oct 23, 2014)

There are some nice Canadian ACL's pictured on this post.  I mainly collect picture ACL's from the U.S., but Canada has some really outstanding picture labels.  I have acquired and kept several from Canada because it is hard to resist a beautiful label.  I like all picture labels but really like those of Indians.  I have the 'From the Hat' with the white background but would like one with the red background.  Thanks for sharing the great pictures.  ~bottlingco


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you for the comment bottlingco!My main focus is Western Canadian sodas and USA Orange Crush....but along the way I pick up the odd bottle from eastern Canada and have a few USA...one of them is a 'Good Heap' soda with an Indian head on it ..I love the graphics on it.Is the 'From the Hat' as in Medicine Hat Alberta?...I can't think of the bottle...do you have a picture? And while I'm at here are 3 bottles I picked the same day at Village Antiques in Fort Langley.A 10 oz Gurd's from 1953 marked Orange Crush Limited on the bottom, then this tough to find 6.5 oz Webb's stubby dated 1944...with arrow before and after 'Stubby' on the upper shoulder....I don't recall that variation, neat shade of green too! Then the America Dry 10 oz by Orange Crush dated 1963...love the ACL on the neck. [attachment=Webb's Stubby.jpg]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh yeah, that Felix is pretty gone at this point, not worth picking up unless it's a dollar or so, in my opinion anyway.  The ACL's never seem to get as much attention as the paper labels anyway.  That orange peel Cross bottle is really weird, I never knew they used that style top on any soda bottles, let alone one from BC. I have a similar bottle only clear with a regular crown top.  And I never knew the other Cross bottle came in a BIM version, they used that design for a really long time then!  I have one of those with an ACL label on the other side.  I'd say later than the twenties, though, probably more like the thirties or early forties.I think you're probably right about that being a converted three piece mold, or a converted mold of some sort anyway.  I have several bottles that look like they're from converted molds.  1905 seems a bit early, not much use of ABM bottles in Western Canada at that point, I'd guess more like 1915-25 or somewhere around there.That's the only size or variation of Silver King bottles that I know of, but it seems weird that there would at least be a smaller size, so I'm thinking that there must be other types.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 24, 2014)

It was only a couple of bucks for the Felix...and I still left it!...lol. That orange peel Cross bottle is made in the USA by Illinois Pacific Glass Corporation (1926-1930) IPG in a Triangle or the company that took over the Illinois Pacific Coast Co. (1930-1932) IPC in a Triangle. It has their trade mark on it, tricky to see but under magnification on a un-stippled bottle you can see the G or a C  ...and on this one I can't tell because of the orange peel finish and the PRIOF top (USA Orange Crush I posted has the same top), these examples have date codes on the crown....at this point I'm left with 1926-32....can't complain about that.The Vancouver Whistle is made by IPG...now I can't tell that because the cross hatched finish obscures the letters in the Triangle, I know this because of the date code #8 on the crown... 1928.And one more is the Thorpe & Co Vancouver made by IPC...clear as bell on this one and dated 1930. Im pretty sure the Cross I have is a BIM?...have a look. Yes I've seen the label you mentioned in ACL many years ago but the seller want a ridiculous price for a weathered out label. Yea maybe that make more sense 30's 0r 40's with that Cross's looking at it again, you know it has C.T.G on the bottom and a catalog #1188...and a mold #2. the older one has a #601 on the base? Remember the Rumming with the orange peel?...the base has C.T.G. catalog #1198 with the large R. One of us is going to figure that out...My pet theory is It's Consumers glass?.....Being located in Quebec at the time maybe the acronym is in French?....It does have the C and the G....Consumers Trade Glass? It's probably something simpler....I'm just grasping for an answer. Yea I suppose 1905 on the King Edward is a wee bit early considering Alberta did not get a plant till 1913...assuming that's were it was made. That mold seems like a four piece without the other Horizontal line...you can see how easily they could just change the face plate. [attachment=Black Bear Brand3.jpg] [attachment=Black Bear Brand2.jpg] [attachment=Black Bear Brand1.jpg]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 24, 2014)

I'd be interested to see your Thorpe's, for some reason I never came across an ABM Thorpe's and can't find a picture of one online.  Only Thorpe's I have is an internal thread one, the larger Registered at Ottawa one.  Sort of fits into my Eastern Canada collection as well, haha!Yeah that one's definitely BIM, that's interesting.  I got my ACL about seven or so years ago I think, don't remember how much I paid but I never pay much for bottles so it can't have been more than ten dollars or so.  I've only seen one since, and it was a different version with an ACL in similar condition to that Felix.  And it was on Ebay, for twenty dollars plus shipping or something.I really doubt that CTG is a French acronym, I know a little French and can't think what it would stand for.  Plus any anglophone company in Montreal using French on their products (unless specifically targeting French Canadians) is almost unheard of pre-Quiet Revolution.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 24, 2014)

Yea I don't really know French and was just grasping for ideas; well it must be for use by the just glass house that made it.The Thorpe's is a neat little 6.5oz...It's the only one I've seen that I can remember....possible I've overlooked a few but who knows. But if you've never seen one makes me wonder..are they tough?One thing that sets it apart from anything that I have ever seen is the statement on the back heel!...ding ding ding!...do we have a winner here?..lol , I have a pretty good idea why it's there  [attachment=Thorpe1.jpg]  The IPC Triangle mark with a ZERO to the right denoting the year 1930[attachment=Thorpe2.jpg] [attachment=Thorpe3.jpg]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 24, 2014)

That looks vaguely familiar, I might have seen one or two of those over the years, but definitely don't have one.  I think Thorpe's had declined a lot by the time ABM bottles were introduced, the BIM ones are much more common it seems.  The neck ring is interesting, brings to mind those Chinese beer bottles.  What does Col'd Comp'd mean anyway?  And I'll be interested to hear what your theory is on the message on the back, I've never seen that on any other bottles.


----------



## bottlingco (Oct 24, 2014)

Canadacan said:
			
		

> Thank you for the comment bottlingco!My main focus is Western Canadian sodas and USA Orange Crush....but along the way I pick up the odd bottle from eastern Canada and have a few USA...one of them is a 'Good Heap' soda with an Indian head on it ..I love the graphics on it.Is the 'From the Hat' as in Medicine Hat Alberta?...I can't think of the bottle...do you have a picture? And while I'm at here are 3 bottles I picked the same day at Village Antiques in Fort Langley.A 10 oz Gurd's from 1953 marked Orange Crush Limited on the bottom, then this tough to find 6.5 oz Webb's stubby dated 1944...with arrow before and after 'Stubby' on the upper shoulder....I don't recall that variation, neat shade of green too! Then the America Dry 10 oz by Orange Crush dated 1963...love the ACL on the neck. [attachImg]https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/download.axd?file=0;664761&where=message&f=Webb's Stubby.jpg[/attachImg]


Yes the 'From the Hat' is from Medicine Hat.  It has an Indian Headdress on the front label.  I am going to attempt a picture.  Wish me luck!  LOL!  You mentioned a Heep Good from the U.S.  I have several versions of Heep Good bottles, but there are many versions that I don't have.  ~bottlingco[attachment=From the Hat.JPG]


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 24, 2014)

CanadianBottles said:
			
		

> That looks vaguely familiar, I might have seen one or two of those over the years, but definitely don't have one.  I think Thorpe's had declined a lot by the time ABM bottles were introduced, the BIM ones are much more common it seems.  The neck ring is interesting, brings to mind those Chinese beer bottles.  What does Col'd Comp'd mean anyway?  And I'll be interested to hear what your theory is on the message on the back, I've never seen that on any other bottles.


Yes the neck ring dose remind one of those Chinese bottles. Well the Cold with the apostrophe may be a typo but the Comp'd is for complimentary-or free. May have been a custom order thing for high end hotel or even steam ship cruises for the luxury executive suites. Or strictly free company sample given to prospective cliental.I'll check the directories archives see when they fell off the radar.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 25, 2014)

bottlingco said:
			
		

> Canadacan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that!....really cool bottle that I do not have, Never seen it before! Here is the Heep Good I have, it's a 6.5 oz Owens glass mark...dated 1950. I got it somewhere on Vancouver Island back in the 90's, grabed it because I thought it was so cool!...that is one of the few USA sodas I have. [attachment=Heep Good.jpg]


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 25, 2014)

Canadacan said:
			
		

> CanadianBottles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok looks like Thorpe & Co disapeared around 1934. Somthing I had thought about was that Col'd Comp'd could be abbreviation for Cold Compounded which is usually a term reserved for the making or distilling of Gin?...But it essentially means infused. Well regardless what it refers to it's very bizarre to see on a soda bottle.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 28, 2014)

And here is a better pic from the haul of a few more classics! The Niagara Dry with graphics of the falls is great...not very old bottle being dated 1972 but a great label. The Jamaica Dry is one of the newest at 1980 bottled by Arctic Drink Mfg. Co. Winnipeg....palm tree's! ...gota love em That 16oz double cola is cool...and the US one is identical...there must be a 10-12oz in that style of bottle?The America dry is got me stumped, it either dates 1967 or 73?....there is a Kik Cola in identical style bottle in clear glass?...this style bears a resemblance to Pepsi's Teem from 1960 with the crossed diamond pattern. So I'd assume Pepsi picked up several brands back then as the America dry was a product of Orange Crush, and Pepsi at some point carried Crush, 7up, Dr Pepper, Hires and Schweppes. Any other brands that share that design? [attachment=Jamaca Dry.jpg]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 29, 2014)

Canadacan said:
			
		

> Canadacan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I really doubt Comp'd means complimentary, since there's no D in complimentary.  I also have a feeling Col'd means coloured.  Comp'd I still have no idea though.  Compressed?  Probably not.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 29, 2014)

Well this was back in the day and abbreviations were used a little bit differently. Everything seems to indicate COMPD would be Compound. And that's a possibility on the idea that COLD was for Colored, But most soda companies conveyed this on the crown cap. Maybe it's 'COLORED COMPOUND' ?  ..... I have seen COMPOUND on early Orange Crush crowns and that seemed strange to me until I saw a Crush syrup jug with the wording COMPOUND on it. Now I know Pepsi in the early days bottled syrup in 12oz bottles, I may have a picture somewhere. I'm sure many bottlers used this practise so maybe this bottle was used for syrup exclusively...and don't forget if it was it probably had a paper label on the back above this abbreviation indicating the flavor. I also recently seen another Canadian brand...syrup paper label over one of their own ACL's.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 2, 2014)

That syrup label bottle sounds interesting, I'd like to see one of those.  Coloured compound seems likely, whatever that means.  Seems pretty likely that this one would have had a paper label, I think most of the ones with the company name only embossed did.  Thorpe's also had a weird bottle/jar a few decades earlier, a funny little amethyst one that is usually either referred to as a syrup bottle or an oyster bottle, which both seem like a bit of a stretch.  That's one that I'd like to see solved some day.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 2, 2014)

Ask and you shall receive! This is a F & D Beverages out of Halifax N.S. .....the bottle was for sale online at very very high price. Now on this bottle they simply took one of their syrup labels and pasted it over the ACL. I'll post some of the Ward's Crush pictures next. [attachment=F&D soda.jpg]  [attachment=F&D soda1.jpg][attachment=F&D soda2.jpg]


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 2, 2014)

Compound is just a fancy word for mixture  Here is the Ward's syrup label with what they refer to as A COMPOUND.And a Canadian Ward's crown note : A COMPOUND ...and underneath COLORED. On regular flavor caps you may or may not see the wording COLORED sometimes you'll see ARTIFICIAL COLOR. So Crush also used regular bottles for syrup. I suppose having it in a 10 or 12oz bottle was for small vendor's as a convenience over the jug. [attachment=Ward's lime - Crush 'A Compound'.jpg]   [attachment=Crush compound.jpg]


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 3, 2014)

The most amazing thing happened today! About a month back I stopped in at our local antique shop (Sadie Ann McMurray Antiques)  They had a bottle crate with several labels, A few Cross & Co's with the worn out ACL/embossed style, 7up, Orange Crush and a Thorpe's like the one being discussed, and a few clear embossed's that I just quickly glanced at and then left.Today I decided to stop in because the last few days something was bugging me about what exactly the other bottles were...had that feeling that I really missed something! So upon arrival I went to the crate and grabbed the Thorpe's and picked the owners brain to see if he knew what the abbreviation was and he honestly admitted he knew nothing about bottles.. but suggested the Col'd could mean coagulated?...any ways I dismissed that in my head.I went back to the crate and dug through till a pulled out a tall 7oz ringed bottle marked Thorpe's Ginger Ale!!! wow how in the world did I miss that!...I continued to go through them and pulled out a tall 7oz embossed with the Thorpe's in an oval at the top!...My first impression was these are 1950's bottles and that my conclusion of Thorpe's closing down in 1934 was wrong.Upon closer inspection I noted both bottles had the IPG Triangle logo and were date coded on the lip.The bottle without the ovals is dated 1929 and the bottle with the two ovals is double date coded 1929 and 1930 which would indicate the oval logo style came out in 1929.Truly amazing as I've never seen either of these two bottles before!...(insert heel click)  ...  Maybe that brings the syrup bottle theory a little closer on that 6.5 oz? although it may still have been just a regular flavor bottle. I'm still trying to process all this in my head!..lol .....and now here is some pisc's!  My new family of Thorpe's[attachment=Thorpe's ginger ale2.jpg]  Dated 1929Embossed at top: Thorpe's Ginger Ale Bottom heel embossed: Contents 7 oz Vancouver B.C. [attachment=Thorpe's ginger ale1.jpg]  Dated 1929-30Bottom heel embossed: Thorpe & CO. Vancouver B.C. Contents 7 oz[attachment=Thorpe's ginger ale.jpg]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey, those are interesting, never seen them or anything close to them from another BC bottler.  I have a feeling that the smaller one probably wasn't just a syrup bottle, just seems funny for a company to make a special bottle for syrup, since that would be an added unnecessary expense.  Also, would there have been room to fit the whole word "compound" on the bottle?  From the picture looks like there would have been room for three more letters, which makes compound seem unlikely.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 7, 2014)

Yea I was taken back once I realized what they were. It could be a tough one to figure out!..the company has been gone for around 80 years now. The other bottle at the store was also dated 1930...and I've only seen maybe 3-4 of them over the years but never checked dates...It's possible that they just made the bottle for that year as a one off type. There would have been enough room for three more letters before running into the mold#.... but not the complete phrase 'Colored Compound'.Not knowing the other products Thorpe's offered or the nature of their business, as in did they produce a syrup for vendor's? I suppose the Vancouver public library may have something in their archives...I'll have to see if they have a searchable online data base.Have you ever seen any crowns for Thorpe's?....if they offered flavors they may have used generic caps...and maybe generic caps for their ginger ale . Ivan [attachment=Thorpe & Co..jpg]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 8, 2014)

Hmm, I don't think it is compound then.  Wouldn't really make sense to abbreviate it.  Compound is a weird word to abbreviate anyway, I don't think many people would know what the abbreviation was for.  I have a feeling it's probably something ending in "-ed".  No, I've never seen a Thorpe's cap, I never ran across any BC soda caps when I was in the province.  Lots of beer caps, but the soda ones were strangely elusive.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 8, 2014)

I sent an email to a fellow to see if he has any ideas, He has many Thorpe's stone ginger bottles and may have something to offer. Well we know it's meaning can only be about three different things, the first idea of 'Complementary' or 'free' beverage is too far of a stretch, so that leaves two things, one being a description of the process for the product contained within 'Cold Compounded' or ingredients based 'Colored Compound'.What ever it is Thorpe's requested it on this bottle...and I would think at the whim of the mold maker himself had to figure out how to squeeze it in that space...and the bottle being made in the USA I assume the abbreviation is purely American I noted on the two Thorpe's GA bottles there is no abbreviations.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 11, 2014)

I ran across this little item from the Williams directory of 1889, listing Thorpe & Co at the Corner of 6th Ave. & Scotia st., the first of 4-5 locations they had during their 45 years of operation...the last location from 1928-1934 is still standing today. This I believe was the first year of business for them, some information on certain websites had them starting in 1890 but I suppose that was incorrect. This proves in part, at least during the beginning they manufactured Syrup. [attachment=Thorpe & Co. -1899..liams directory.jpeg]


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 11, 2014)

I dug up some interesting information via the directories regarding locations of Thrope & Co. and this is what I was able to put together from the directories. I am pretty sure about the 5 locations they had over the years not including the Victoria & Nelson BC operations but they are noted, and there are probably some time overlaps and this may not be 100% accurate but would be reasonably correct IMHO. 1889-1891  6th Ave. & Scotia St., Vancouver BC1891-1898  97 6th Ave.  East, Vancouver BC 1898-1900  241 6th Ave. East, Vancouver BC.  ...at this time locations were opened in Victoria & Nelson BC, 1900-19231901-1904  Robson & corner of Beatty, Vancouve BC  .....I believe the next addressed/# location is the same as this one.1905-1927  785 Beatty & corner of Robson, Vancouver BC1928-1934   1460 Burrard St., Vancouver BC  As I mentioned the last location still exists and I have some screen shots to share, they are not the greatest but better than me having driving in to Vancouver to take photographs []This location has some very fascinating history as it housed two latter soda companies!...all this is new to me [8|]In 1931 Country Club beverages emerges in Vancouver....at what location!?...1460 Burrard! So not to jump to conclusions but it seems to me that they took over operations of Thorpe & Co. and just let it run it course?They are listed at this location until they disappeared altogether in 1947. The overlap in the years I have listed may simply be the directories not updating the listings or they were still being operated under new ownership.Then in 1942 7-up Vancouver Ltd. emerges onto the scene with the 1460 Burrard St. address....but yet Country Club beverages appears in the listings until 1947. 7-up Vancouver Ltd. or 7-up BC Ltd. was at this location until 1950 when they moved operations to 3131 Main St. Vancouver. What happened after this time at 1460 Burrard St. I do not know. [attachment=1460 Burrard st , Vancouver BC.jpg]  [attachment=1460 Burrard st , Vancouver BC2.jpg]Thorpe & Co.-                            1928-1934Country Club Beverages -            1931-19477-Up Vancouver Ltd. (B.C. Ltd.)-  1942-1950


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 11, 2014)

And yet another piece of the puzzle came to me just after I posted the above!The reason Country Club Beverages appears until 1947?...well they had the 7-up franchise!...duh!!!..I knew that lol,But It was Gray Beverage that took over the location in 1948 as evidence in this 1978 30th commemorative bottle. It shows the year they added each product to their line up 1948-7-up, 1960-Hires & Crush, 1968- Schweppes & Pepsi, and 1968- Dr Pepper.And to boot take a look at the bottle...it has a rendition of the 1948 location at 1460 Burrard St.!.....awesome as I've always wondered where that building was or if it really existed. [attachment=7-up Anniversary2.jpg]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh hey, I never made the connection between the building on the bottle and where it would be in real life, I was always sure that it existed but had no idea where it was.  That's great that it's still standing!  I'm surprised that Country Club bottled Seven Up until 1947, never would have thought of franchises for the same product competing with each other.  Do you know of any Country Club Seven Up bottles other than the embossed paper label quart?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 11, 2014)

Wait, Seven Up Vancouver and Seven Up BC were at that address too?  Could they have all been the same company using different names?


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 11, 2014)

Ha ha yea this was confusing me too...but got it figured.....In 1942 Country Club Beverages (1460 Burrard St.) introduced 7-up to BC...then in 1948 Gray Beverage (1460 Burrard St.) would have obviously bought them out....it all fits the time line like a glove , Country Club Beverages disappeared in 1947. []So yes 7-up Vancouver / BC Ltd is all one in the same.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 11, 2014)

The only problem is the bottles though.  I'm sure Seven Up was in BC before 1942.  My Country Club bottle has U7P embossed on the neck, and that wasn't used past the thirties.  I've also seen a BC eight-bubble, again not used by 1942.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 11, 2014)

Check that 7-up embossed, I thought those were US bottles?..is it Canadian made?..just curious and need a refresher as I think we chatted about this before right? []. Yes true it may have been here before 1942 but not legally registered? or just not listed. Most of this is just going by the BC directories...so they may not have had it listed for the first few years as they had Country Club Beverages already listed....just some thoughts.And remember the Country Club 7-up caps I have...those are pretty early but I can't date them....5 bubble.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah it's a Canadian made bottle, a Dominion I think.  I don't know about the 8-bubble, I didn't buy it and it was a while ago.  You're probably right, they probably weren't listing it in the directories for the first few years.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 11, 2014)

Huh... that is cools[8D]...never seen one before. So that building has so much bottling history packed into just 32 years. I wonder if the building was brand new when Thorpe & Co. moved into it? I did not notice any other bottlers at the same address. I stumbled onto this whole address thing quite by accident and never thought to cross reference.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 21, 2014)

Here is a Nice treat!...I wondered about that Delaware Punch in Vancouver but this photo ties it all in now as the crates on the back of the truck advertise Delicious Delaware Punch. Thorpe's was also distributing Cal Ade !.....Wow mind blowing to see this photo![8D] Photo from City of Vancouver undated but circa late 1920's -early 30's. [attachment=Thorpe's truck del...est 4th Avenue.jpg]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 21, 2014)

Hey, that's a great find!  Never heard of Cal-Ade before, I wonder what those bottles looked like.  I guess now the only question is who distributed it in Victoria, since I'm pretty sure Thorpe's didn't operate on the Island.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 21, 2014)

I know hey!.....oh..no you missed it![] answer right in front of you!..lol , Remember that Delaware marked Victoria BC?....Well Thorpe's was there large as life!...just a # out of the hat,  they were located at 629 David st. in 1918.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 21, 2014)

Here is another amazing photo from City of Vancouver! they dated it 1933...but that is wrong because  7 up was not till 1936! It's a fleet of Thorpe's and they have the crates with Delicious Delaware Punch. Notice the Country Club Ginger Ale on the side of the flatbed?....and check the 7 up add on the far left truck...has to be about 1937-38. [attachment=Thorpe's-Country Club trucks 1933.jpg]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh, oops, I thought Thorpe's left Victoria before then.  I tend to get Thorpe's and Cross's confused though.What makes you think those are Thorpe's trucks?  There wasn't a Country Club-Thorpe's connection, was there?  Also, they can't be 1938 with a dark-on-light license plate colour scheme, but 1937 is more possible.  It's funny though, looking at that license plate, it looks a lot like a pre-1936 plate in terms of how much space there is for the date: http://www.bcpl8s.ca/Passenger-1931-1951.html


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 21, 2014)

Ahh sorry I meant to say Country Club fleet!... which was probably Thorpe's old fleet. Thorpe's would have disappeared at the same time Country Club took over in the early 30's. Remember Country Club took over Thorpe's location at 1460 Burrard st., I mentioned that in an earlier post.The archive listed the photo as 1933?....it looks like it could be 33 on the plate but maybe not..maybe it's a 7?How can it be 33 if the Howdy corp. did not introduce 7up till 1936? Ok I just looked as  some US adds and it shows a 7 up logo with wings from 1929....  Howdy Company's name was changed to 7Up in 1936 but they advertised and had registered the name before the change.And now looking at the plates 33 makes sense, I think I was mistaken. Also as I noted and forgot already that Country Club came in around 1931.Here is the Winged  7up. [attachment=7upwinged_1.gif]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh yeah, I forgot about that.  Keeping track of how all the companies were related gets confusing, ha ha!  Ah, okay, I was thinking something didn't seem right there.  I wonder what sort of bottles they were using in 1933.  Chances are they were plain with no embossing I guess.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 21, 2014)

It is hard to keep track of for me too![] I re checked those plates for the 3rd or 4th time now..lol, by zooming in on the pic on my computer...yea I'd say 33.It's amazing because the photographic record doesn't really lie hey...as we wondered just how early 7up was in Vancouver , this proves just that. I really like seeing the Thorpe crates on the back of those trucks as well as it makes my earlier claims completely valid, sometimes a fellow questions himself and says ..hmm do I have this right?Yes I would assume the bottles at that time period would have been plain paper label. Say when we were talking about the 1940's 7oz  ACL bottles you mentioned the 8 bubble version bottle right?....was that the bubbles above the girl? or on the main red field around the 7up? Ivan


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 23, 2014)

The 8 bubble was the main red field around the 7Up logo, so it was definitely an old one.  Unless they continued using 8-bubble bottles in Canada later than they did in the States.  Kinda wish I'd bought it now, although it was way overpriced.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 23, 2014)

Hmmm so what is overpriced?..like $20-30?..lol...in a weak moment I'd do it..and that'd be as soon as I saw the bottle[]...27 years I've yet to see one in person! I managed to kipe a couple of pictures from the net yesterday, at first I thought they were USA bottles because they were pictured with a  bottle that had 'REG. US PAT. OFF'....then I noticed the Canadian 'TRADE MARK REG.'The bottles slowly transitioned something like this I think, and when I refer to field/s I am meaning above the girl and the red field...so here it goes.-paper label? -paper label with the embossed 7up on the neck-embossed with ACL-8 bubble both fields- ACL-8 bubble both fields- ACL 8 bubble  red field 7 bubble-ACL  7 bubble both fields


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 23, 2014)

Here are some photos..hope they make sense in the order presented just have the 4 variations to show. [attachment=6352784916_6d1e0bffc6_z - Copy.jpg][attachment=6352784916_6d1e0bffc6_z (2) - Copy.jpg] [attachment=7up003 - Copy.jpg]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 23, 2014)

I think it was around thirty dollars, but the bottle was really badly cracked and missing a lot of the label.  If I remember correctly it was one with the embossed neck, but I think it was a U7P neck, like on the Country Club bottle.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh too bad it was in such poor condition [&:]....30 is a little bit too much in that shape. But you know what happens ?all of a sudden they will start to appear...maybe not in droves and not with the error. Well at least I know they exist now thanks to you!I'm going to have to keep an eye out for one[]They will also be versions from Calgary 7up...'Polar Aerated Water Works' to be specific was the bottler there...they are an old company and I'm sure they must have bottled it early on. I've seen their bottle crate branded 7up and there name on it...I'd love some from Calgary!


----------

